# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Sabri Godo per  Berishen..

## Brari

Tema:

EDITORIALI

Fjala e Presidentit të Nderit të Partisë Republikane,
Sabri Godo gjatë prezantimit të kryetarit të Partisë
Demokratike, Sali Berisha si kandidat në Kavajë

Berisha, njeriu që do na kthejë shpresën

Nga Sabri Godo

Jeta dhe vepra e dr.Berishës është e hapur dhe nën
sytë e gjithkujt. Ai është një lider me kulturë të
gjerë e me epërsi morale të fortë. Me vullnetin
politik të paepur, ai është bërë në vite strumbullar i
demokracisë.
Sali Berisha merr përsipër të vendosë shtetin e ligjit
dhe të së drejtës, të luftojë burokracinë dhe të vërë
administratën shtetërore në shërbim të qytetarit dhe
jo anasjelltas, si deri më sot.
Kam bindjen se Sali Berisha do tia dalë kësaj në krye
në kohën më të shpejtë.
Doktor Berisha premton se do të vërë fuqitë e tij në
luftën ndaj korrupsionit, që ai e quan kancerin e
vendit. Kam bindjen se ai do ti përmbahet me
vendosmëri e zotësi këtij premtimi, duke operuar në
thellësi, për ta shpëtuar vendin nga kjo e keqe që
mbyt ekonominë dhe godet në themel moralitetin
shoqëror.
Berisha beson në inicativën e individit e në punësimin
e gjithkujt, që do të thotë çlirimi i energjive të
gjithë popullit dhe kjo është rruga e progresit dhe e
mirëqenies.
Ai ka tashmë përvojën e duhur për të hapur me
qeverisjen e tij këtë perspektivë.
Dr.Berisha ka në qendër të programit shëndetin publik
dhe shkollimin. Ai është mjek dhe pedagog i shquar.
Këta sektorë më rëndësi jetike për të sotmen dhe të
ardhmen do të vihen në rrugë të mbarë nën qeverisjen e
tij.
Në udhëkryqin ku ndodhet vendi, Sali Berisha synon të
na kthejë shpresën, pa të cilën sundon fatalizmi dhe
nis shpërbërja. Votoni për Sali Berishën pa hezitim e
me të njëjtin unitet, sikundër keni votuar deri më
sot. Berisha meriton besimin dhe përkrahjen e
shqiptarëve.
Kemi rënë poshtë në këta tetë vjet dhe njeriu i lirë
zë e ngrihet kur arrin fundin. Tani, të gjithë së
bashku, kemi të drejtën dhe detyrimin ndaj popullit
tonë të heqim qafe më 3 korrik qeverisjen e kalbur të
Fatos Nanos. Këtij qëllimi madhor duhet ti
nënshtrojmë pikëpamjet dhe detyrimin të zgjerojmë
rrugët e demokracisë, zhvillimit ekonomik dhe
integrimit, e të krijojmë një jetë të denjë për
qytetarët tanë. Këtë ndryshim jetësor mund ta bëjë
realitet vetëm koalicioni i djathtë, i lidhur fort, në
të cilin ka vërshuar plejada e intelektualëve të
ndershëm e të aftë. Lëvizjet përpara në historinë e
njerëzimit gjithnjë janë udhëhequr nga intelektualët
dhe njerëzit e devotshëm. Falë veprimit politik të
Berishës kemi nxjerrë përpara në këtë fushatë
intelektualët e duhur për të na dhënë fitoren dhe për
një qeverisje në pajtim me nevojat e ngutshme të
vendit.
Europa dhe Amerika prej një viti po na bëjnë gjithë
paralajmërimet e mundshme për zgjedhje të lira dhe të
drejta. Shqiptarët tashmë janë të vetëdijshëm se nga
këto zgjedhje varet e ardhmja jonë. Po jo të gjithë
shqiptarët. Jam i detyruar që të shfaq këtu dyshimin
tim se krerët e Partisë Socialiste po përgatisin
manipulimin, meqë skanë gojë që ti flasin
elektoratit me gjuhë tjetër. Këtë rrezik duhet ta
asgjësojmë medoemos, duke votuar të gjithë, qetësisht,
e duke ruajtur deri në fund votën tonë. Nano kërkon
paturpësisht mandatin e tretë dhe bën krahasim me Toni
Blerin. Ky është një krahasim fatkeq. Partia
Socialiste do të marrë në këto zgjedhje, një goditje
të ngjashme me atë të vitit 1992 dhe do të ndiejë
shijen e pluhurit kur të humbasë pushtetin.
Të dashur vëllezër dhe miq! Erdhi momenti që kavajasit
të dalin prapë në ballë, si në mbarimin e vitit 1990,
kur ju realizuat bashkimin qytetar historik për
rrëzimin e diktaturës. Fitorja troket në derën tonë.
Mirë se të vijë kjo fitore, që bëri një rrugë të
mundimshme për të ardhur dhe që nuk do të njohë më
kthimin prapa.

----------


## Era1

Shume  e bukur.

----------


## hope31

Shume e bukur dhe reale.

----------

